# [App] [3.2+] [Free] Retune - iTunes Remote (Updated with v2.8.5 info)



## SquallyDoc (Nov 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello all,

I just released my first Android application called, Retune. It is an iTunes remote I built. Check it out and let me know what you think of it. It is free so what do you have to lose? It does require Android 3.2 or later. It was also built from the ground up to support phones and tablets!

Features Include:
* Ability to toggle playing/pause, seek in a song, skip forward and backward, set shuffle, and set repeat.
* View all iTunes songs, artists, albums, genres, and composers.
* View and play all iTunes movies, rentals, TV Shows, podcasts, and iTunes U courses.
* View playlists.
* View genius mixes.
* Ability to play music from any of the viewing categories (songs, artists, albums, genres, composers, playlists, genius mixes, and radio).
* Ability to start a genius playlist from the currently playing song.
* Ability to search for music, movies, TV Shows, podcasts, and iTunes U courses.
* Set which iTunes speakers to use and the current volume for any of those speakers.
* Tell iTunes to stream to an Apple TV.
* View album artwork.
* Notification controls.
* Built from the ground up to support both phones and tablets!

Update 12/7/2012 Retune v1.9.0:
Retune is now been updated to fully support iTunes 11! New features for Retune include:
* iTunes 11 Up Next Support. Add songs, albums, artist, genres, composers, and playlists to the Up Next list, as well as, view/remove upcoming songs.
* Lockscreen controls for Android 4.0 and later.
* Ability to select the view that is displayed upon initial connection.
* Bug fixes.

Update 12/28/2012 Retune v2.0.3:
* Updated Icon
* Audiobook support
* Ability to rate songs
* Dark theme (enable in settings)
* Ability to change iTunes volume using your device's physical volume buttons
* Widgets have now been added
* Ability to have Retune pause the currently playing song when a call is received and start playing again once the call finishes (enable in settings)
* Support for MonkeyTunes for MediaMonkey and support for AlbumPlayer TouchRemote
* Bug fixes

Update 3/16/2013 Retune v2.5.1:
* Sidebar support for improved navigation
* Shared library support
* Expanded notification support
* Clear segments of Up Next list
* Back button will now only skip back 30 seconds for videos, podcasts, classes, and audiobooks
* Improvements to the large widgets
* Option to hide ratings on Now Playing screen
* More default view options
* Jellybean Lockscreen widget support (turn off lockscreen controls when in use)
* Support for TouchRemote for Foobar2000
* UI improvements
* Bug fixes

Update 7/31/2013 Retune v2.8.5:
* Bug Fixes
* Performance improvements
* UI improvements
* Improved scrollbar accuracy and performance
* MonkeyTunes Play Queue support
* Support for iTunes visualizer
* Ability to clear up next history
* Ability to sort playlist songs (in iTunes 11) and the songs list
* Support for half star ratings

Requires:
* WIFI for Android device to connect to iTunes.
* Computer running iTunes v10.0 or later, MonkeyTunes for MediaMonkey, AlbumPlayer TouchRemote, or TouchRemote for Foobar2000 on the same network as your Android device. Retune has not been tested with any other DACP servers which have not been listed as supported.

Hope you enjoy!

Google Play store:Link
Amazon Appstore: Link


----------



## SquallyDoc (Nov 6, 2012)

Updated original post to include Retune 1.9.0 information.


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

This looks awesome, I think I'll give it a shot with my N7 later! Thanks the standard holo theme too


----------



## SquallyDoc (Nov 6, 2012)

mathcolo,

Let me know what you think. I do have an updat coming up soon with a bunch of new features too. So you got that to look forward to as well if you enjoy my app!.


----------



## SquallyDoc (Nov 6, 2012)

Updated original post to include Retune 2.5.1 information. 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## SquallyDoc (Nov 6, 2012)

Updated original post to include Retune 2.8.5 information.


----------

